# Billercya aquatics a really bad shop



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Billericay aquatics 
Little Warley Hall Lane, West Horndon, CM13 3EN
Tel: 01277 811822
these guys used to actually be in Billericay until they were evicted for unknown reasons.
When they were at Billericay they didnt seen to bad with their reptiles. The reptiles were in appropriately sized cages and kinda clean. Animals werent in too bad condition dispite the odd individual that looked a bit skinny. Substrates most of the time were inappropriate too. There was one girl called Lisa that worked there and she thinks she knows it all. She tried telling me that the larger stick insects were the males and smaller ones were the females Any one who picks up a stick insect book knows that females are nearly always the bigger in size compared to males. She tried telling me different even though I had kept stick insects myself. She sold a "male "californian king snake to Nelly and then she sexed it and it turned out to be female much to Nellys delight. This girl Lisa just thinks she knows it all. Dispite wrong advice given out by this no it all girl and some of the animals should have had better housing this place waasnt too bad. 
then they moved to West horndon to the site which used to be Reptile masters(shit hole that was)
Heather went to the "new" billericay aquatics place the other week and she saw that they had 4 adult wild caught Mellors chameleons all in the same tank 18" x 24" x 36" i would say all stressed out with about a square foot cube of space each to move, locusts crawling all over them stressed like hell up for £295 each. They had a pair of quadricornis in together for sale (wild caught of course) felame gravid showing gravid colours sitting there with her eyes shut, male looked ok i think. This is all that heather told me that she saw last time she was there.
Today my most hated reptile shop went rom Wiltons petshop to this place.
They had fully grown iguanas in the same fricken tank as beardies!!!!!!!!!!
One of the mellors was gone (I presume dead)
Female still gravid STILL NO PLACE TO LAY her eggs (not a livebirth spieces)
12 leopard geckos or more in a tank 18"x 10" with shit everywhere all crawling over each other and stick thin tails.
A cooks tree boa up skiney as a rake we thought it was dead, head musclue all sunken in, had realllly dry skin, filthy black water bowl. and Lisa claims it was fed yesterday(yEH RIGHT)
They had berber skink with beardie with some type of agama(wildcuaght probably)
baby beardies with half tails all of them were nipped in some place or other.
Chickens in the same pens as rabbits out side
It absolutely stank to high heaven!!!!!!!!
tanks had shit literally down the glass all drown the glass. Emaciated and dehydrated agamas (not sure of the type)
They have also just started doing birds like parrots and hens (they cant even look after the animals they have and is getting more
We looked around a bit and before we left we thought wed politely ask Lisa if maybe she could put a nest box with the nearly ready to burst feale quadricornis chameleon and then she turned round rude a hell to Heather who was only trying to give her advice to stop the female getting egg bound and dying. She sed shell just lay them on the branched (WTF WTF WTF WTF IS SHE TALKING ABOUT) shes never had a chameleon in her bloody life, nver read a book never actually took any ineterst in them and shes trying to to heather that she knows better than her. Heather knows her stuff believe me. Heather then replied well no Lisa they NEED laying site a pot of earth or sand or just something. Oh and did i mention they had fire bellied toads in the same tanks as the quadricornis about 6 or seven of them that live on the bottom of the tanks.
Lisa then went off on one how they are all fine and theres nothing wrong with them and thats when we were told to leave the shop
Thats when they asked us to leave 
That rude know it all cow Heather and I left shaking cus we were so angry.

This girl is a bloody joke. Stuck up know-it-all who thinks she knows everything there is about animals and she has the cheek to to go up to people and tell them that they are wrong. She just makes up any old crap.
ANOTHER shop thats into reptiles for the money!!!!! she just doesnt care
Im ringing the RSPCA in the morning and also calling Defra and the environmental health agentsy
Dont go to this shop if you dont want to be infuriated, upset or told bullshit


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

wow,:eek4:! if it really is that bad all the animals/reptiles should go to rescue centres and the owners prosecuted!! stories like this make me really sad.


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

yep the smell of the place is dreadful but its their attitide that stinks the worst


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

man sounds like they really ought to sort it out.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

In regards to ringing the RSPCA ring your local department not the 24 hotline they've got. The hotline basically forwards it to the local inspector anyway so your cutting out the middle man and speeding it up by going direct.

RSPCA || Regional network should have a number for your local branch.

Id go back in and try and get some sly pictures, i got my girlfriend to do that for me she just played dumb when they asked what she was doing and said she just wanted some pretty pictures of snakes and stuff.

All the best with getting the places license revoked, not exactly a good rolemodel to potential buyers and more ammo for antis.


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

wel i have geussed you have succseded it is now closed

also i did buy two tiger salamanders from their and there doing alright, even though on e has a deformety


----------

